# sich anziehen / (sich) etwas anziehen



## muycuriosa

Hola de nuevo:

Er *zog sich an*. ('sich' = Akkusativobjekt)
*Se vistió.*

Er *zog (sich)* ein anderes Hemd *an*. ('sich' = Dativobjekt)
*Se puso* otra camisa.
¿Es correcto decir: '*Se vistió *otra camisa'?

En google encuentro 'vestirse con una camiseta ...', sé que se puede decir 'vestirse de (rojo, por ejemplo), pero no veo bien si 'vestirse algo' se usa como sinónimo de 'ponerse algo'.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## bwprius

muycuriosa said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Er *zog sich an*. ('sich' = Akkusativobjekt)
> *Se vistió.*
> 
> Er *zog (sich)* ein anderes Hemd *an*. ('sich' = Dativobjekt)
> *Se puso* otra camisa.
> ¿Es correcto decir: '*Se vistió *otra camisa'?
> 
> En google encuentro 'vestirse con una camiseta ...', sé que se puede decir 'vestirse de (rojo, por ejemplo), pero no veo bien si 'vestirse algo' se usa como sinónimo de 'ponerse algo'.
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
> 
> Saludos.


 
'*Se vistió *otra camisa?' no lo he oído nunca, en 20 tantos años de residencia en España. 

Pero como soy alemán NO puedo excluir esta "posibilidad" con toda seguridad.

bwprius


----------



## Estopa

Hola:

El diccionario de la RAE confirma que el verbo vestir es también transitivo (primera acepción).

¡No puedo poner el enlace porque todavía no he llegado a 30 contribuciones!

Coincido con bwprius. Tampoco recuerdo haber escuchado ese uso (lo que no significa nada, claro está).


----------



## muycuriosa

Estopa said:


> Hola:
> 
> El diccionario de la RAE confirma que el verbo vestir es también transitivo (primera acepción).
> 
> ¡No puedo poner el enlace porque todavía no he llegado a 30 contribuciones!
> 
> Coincido con bwprius. Tampoco recuerdo haber escuchado ese uso (lo que no significa nada, claro está).


 
Muchas gracias, bwprius y Estopa.

He también visto esa acepción de la RAE de la que hablas, Estopa: 
*'1. *tr. Cubrir o adornar el cuerpo con ropa. U. t. c. prnl.', así que es correcto decir 'vistió otra camisa, no?

Pero lo que no entiendo muy bien es lo que quieren indicar con 'U. t. c. prnl'. ¿Sería 'usado también como verbo pronominal'? 
Y si lo hubiera entendido bien, ¿significaría esto que 'se vistió otra camisa' está bien dicho? ¿Tú, cómo entiendes esa primera acepción?

Y, finalmente, si a los dos os parece nunca haberlo oído ... me pregunto si ese uso pronominal no es sólo algo teórico ...

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola a todas:

Efectivamente, es un verbo transitivo, y "se vistió otra camisa" es correcto aunque no frecuente.

Sí, muycuriosa, 'U. t. c. prnl' significa 'usado también como verbo pronominal'.

Saludetes.


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> Hola a todas:
> 
> Efectivamente, es un verbo transitivo, y "se vistió otra camisa" es correcto aunque no frecuente.
> 
> Sí, muycuriosa, 'U. t. c. prnl' significa 'usado también como verbo pronominal'.
> 
> Saludetes.


 
Muchas gracias, lady jekyll. 
Ahora sé exactamente lo que les diré a mis alumnos y que esa construcción no es un error (aunque muy rara). La verdad, es muy difícil tener que enseñar si una todavía está estudiando.

¿¡Qué haría sin todos vosotros?!

Saludos


----------

